# CFLs and Cold



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello all,

I am looking at putting CFLs into my off grid cabin. Currently we use a 6500 watt generator to provide electricity when needed/wanted. However, I want to downsize to a 1000 watt generator and eventually to solar/batteries. Doing this will necessitate putting in CFLs versus the incandescent bulbs we have now.

Since the cabin is not heated in the winter when I am not there, it can be well below freezing inside when I arrive. How do CFLs do in cold temperatures? Do the light at all? Do they flicker and hum? 

Any thoughts/experiences would be helpful.

Thanks.

Whistler


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

They are slow to start, but work fine in the very cold. I use them in my barn.


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Ross said:


> They are slow to start, but work fine in the very cold. I use them in my barn.


Good to hear. I was afraid they would barely work.

Thanks.

Whistler


----------



## gregbaka (Apr 4, 2007)

If it gets really cold they may "barely work". I use CFL's all over my house, but come winter time I do swap out the two outdor porch lights for incandescent. These porch lights are not left on - they are just flipped on for a few minutes to see who is at the door or to light the way for departing guests. 

This site has good brief info on CFL's:
http://www.michigan.gov/deq/0,1607,7-135-3585_30068_30172-90219--,00.html

Here is what they had to say about compact flourescent lights in freezing weather:

" Freezing Temperatures. Many currently available CFL products are rated to start at 0 degrees F but may not be suited for high wind chill areas. Temperature affects how efficiently a CFL will light. At low temperatures, it is more difficult for the ballast that is driving the lamp to create and maintain the gas arc necessary to produce illumination. Michigan can have temperature dips below 0 for a day or weeks. It is important to consider whether the potential for a few days without CFL lights is acceptable in your situation. Note also that at freezing temperatures, CFLs may provide 50% less light. If the specific amount of light output is critical to your installation during cold temperatures, it may be necessary to install higher wattage CFLs or additional lamps to cover cold periods. "

" Another alternative is to use enclosed fixtures. An enclosed fixture will help maintain higher "lamp wall temperature" and therefore higher levels of light output in colder weather. The enclosure provides an air space that serves as an insulator to the outside temperature, which helps maintain proper operating temperature. The enclosure also helps the lamp maintain warmer temperatures by greatly reducing any wind chill effect. "


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Our porch light at the main house door is a CFL, since around 1990. It is rated for zero degrres, I think, but starts down to 15 or 20 below, but starts slow at those temps. Newer ones are available that start at colder temps, but you may have to look a bit to find them.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

you could use LED's they use even less electricity than the cfls and cold doesnt bother them


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

pixelphotograph said:


> you could use LED's they use even less electricity than the cfls and cold doesnt bother them


True but the $35-75 per bulb price is a bit much for me. Especially considering that the middle of the road $45 bulb puts out 60 lumens compared to 600 for a CFL that costs $2.00 or less. 

Whistler


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

gregbaka -- 

thanks for the link. very informative.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I tried one in the barn this winter. Worked ok at zero or so.

My concern is the laws _mandating_ them. Lot of folks use regular bulbs to heat pump houses, etc. As well, the CFL's have disposal issues - I wonder what happens when they force us all to convert, outlaw incadecents, & then charge more to dispose of a CFL than they cost to buy?

I don't like mandates when things aren't thought through.

--->Paul


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Incandescent bulbs should also be recycled due to the lead solder used in the bases of the bulbs. Legally in many places they must not be just thrown into the trash, either. The amount of mercury in a CFL is much less than the amount put in to the atmosphere by an electrical generating plant burning coal to power the equivelant incandescent bulb.

But I don't like being told what to do whether it is using CFLs (which we do), or fastening my seat belt (which I also do, but would feel better about doing if the law didn't tell me to).


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

whistler said:


> True but the $35-75 per bulb price is a bit much for me. Especially considering that the middle of the road $45 bulb puts out 60 lumens compared to 600 for a CFL that costs $2.00 or less.
> 
> Whistler


I have seen 12V LED tail-light bulbs at auto parts stores for about $10.00 each. I haven't used them, so I don't know how bright they are, or how easy they are to find in white.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We have two 12v 7 watt cfcs. One in the kitchen and one on the porch. They both work fine in winter but take a few minutes to warm up when it is cold. I have a 12v car interieor light over my stove. It works great as a work light over the stove, but uses way more electricty than the cfc's.
The problem with a cfc is, they are not made to be used in a circumstance where you would turn it on for a short period and then turn it off. That type of use will shorten it's life considerably. In those cituations you are better off choosing an efficient haligon bulb.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I use a compact florescent bulb in my dusk to dawn outdoor yard light. I wasn't sure how such would work when I installed it but was determined to give it a try. 

They are certainly slower to produce light when temperatures dip, but the unit has never failed to light even with sub-zero temperatures.

The best benefit is going from replacing an incandescent bulb about every six months to having only replaced one CF bulb in several years, plus of course the great energy consumption dip after first installation.


----------

